# Sager/Clevo import from xotic pc in india



## samyaks15 (Aug 15, 2015)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
95k INR
(+,- 5k)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen



3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming at 720,768p high settings for 2 years

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
atleast 965m
4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:Sager,Clevo,MSi,alienware
b. Dislike:


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution (  / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )
Purchase place ( Online Xotic pc

laptop should be able to play games for 2-3 years. Also can i achieve this with a little less cash. my budget includes custom,import. thanks in advance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 15, 2015)

For 100k, ask for a quote from AZOM SYSTEMS

They use clevo barebones and would give you warranty.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm pretty sure GTX960M would run games at high settings with AA off at 768p even after 2 years. GTX970M would be even better for sure

My GT650M, which is more than 3 years old now, still runs BF Hardline at 768p, GTA V at medium-high settings at 768p, CoD AW @ med @ 768p


----------



## samyaks15 (Aug 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> For 100k, ask for a quote from AZOM SYSTEMS
> 
> They use clevo barebones and would give you warranty.



Can i get 970m or any gpu that performs north of that ? Any  idea whether i will be able to get ssd ?
ps- registered on their site.Awaiting reply

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> I'm pretty sure GTX960M would run games at high settings with AA off at 768p even after 2 years. GTX970M would be even better for sure
> 
> My GT650M, which is more than 3 years old now, still runs BF Hardline at 768p, GTA V at medium-high settings at 768p, CoD AW @ med @ 768p



Bro i don't think you get you can get 60fps . Sorry i forgot to mention that i need atleast 50+ fps. how much do you get?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 16, 2015)

samyaks15 said:


> Can i get 970m or any gpu that performs north of that ? Any  idea whether i will be able to get ssd ?
> ps- registered on their site.Awaiting reply
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



30 fps is playable & enough for me, I always increase graphics quality in the settings till my fps gets down till 30....
Its better to play at ultra @ 30fps, rather than playing at high at 60fps, my logic

You might get GTX970M at the best in your budget, don't dream about GTX980M
You might get 120GB SSD pre installed, if more is needed, you might suffer in GPU 

If you really need 60 fps, get a desktop & not a laptop.


----------



## samyaks15 (Aug 16, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> 30 fps is playable & enough for me, I always increase graphics quality in the settings till my fps gets down till 30....
> Its better to play at ultra @ 30fps, rather than playing at high at 60fps, my logic
> 
> You might get GTX970M at the best in your budget, don't dream about GTX980M
> ...



I am in college otherwise i would have bought a dekstop. 

Also i suggest you take a look here.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

970m can run witcher 3 and ryse at 60+ on 768p (i think with 4x aa).AC unity at 56 fps(i cannot play it at my current laptop,but my friends tell me it is heavily unoptimized).A 970m ~75% of its dekstop equivalent. Why would you suggest a dekstop then ?

 Also i would suggest that you try it out-

720p or 768p with 4x aa and also bit of anisotropic filtering . Game will look slightly muddy (not aware with techinal jargon  ). I prefer it that way .


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 16, 2015)

samyaks15 said:


> I am in college otherwise i would have bought a dekstop.
> 
> Also i suggest you take a look here.
> 
> ...



Try using 1080p resolution for better graphics quality

Anyways, that's my preference. Get GTX970M laptop n be happy. Satisfaction is what matters most......


----------



## prateekpunj (Sep 5, 2015)

samyaks15 said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 95k INR
> (+,- 5k)
> 
> ...



You can Buy MSI GE62 2QD Apache Laptop will run games at ezzz for uh powered with 5th generation i7 processor.

Notebook - The best gaming notebook provider


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2015)

prateekpunj said:


> You can Buy MSI GE62 2QD Apache Laptop will run games at ezzz for uh powered with 5th generation i7 processor.
> 
> Notebook - The best gaming notebook provider



OP wants a *965M *at least while this piece of overpriced crap has 960M. 

I don't think it'll be able to run any games better than 970M.

@OP don't buy this crap.


----------



## prateekpunj (Sep 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> OP wants a *965M *at least while this piece of overpriced crap has 960M.
> 
> I don't think it'll be able to run any games better than 970M.
> 
> @OP don't buy this crap.



You havent even tried these laptop so stop making false statements here


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2015)

prateekpunj said:


> You havent even tried these laptop so stop making false statements here


Yes I haven't and neither have you.

GeForce GTX 970M vs 960M

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 965M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

I trust them more than the OEMs itself. 

CPUs *DON'T *matter here. There will be negligible gap in performance with same GPU. So if OP wants a good GPU, why should I mislead him into buying crap from MSI?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 5, 2015)

OP: Just buy from Azom instead of importing a Sager. It's the same thing and at least you will get some after sales support if needed.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> OP: Just buy from Azom instead of importing a Sager. It's the same thing and at least you will get some after sales support if needed.



Chances are he'll get better support from XoticPC than Azom. If there is some software, BIOS issue, XoticPC will have the software needed, Azom most prolly won't. Unless you drop your laptop, hardware issues are unheard of. 
When ordering from XoticPC, just mention in the comments that you're importing the laptop into another country so they should thoroughly check the laptop for :
1) Dead Pixels.
2) Thermal Paste.
3) Laptop in General.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> Chances are he'll get better support from XoticPC than Azom. If there is some software, BIOS issue, XoticPC will have the software needed, Azom most prolly won't. Unless you drop your laptop, hardware issues are unheard of.
> When ordering from XoticPC, just mention in the comments that you're importing the laptop into another country so they should thoroughly check the laptop for :
> 1) Dead Pixels.
> 2) Thermal Paste.
> 3) Laptop in General.



Software issues are easily fixable over phone or Google. If the OP goes for a machine based on the same Clevo barebones from either Sager or Azom, any BIOS issue would be present on both machines. I own an Azom laptop myself and can tell you that those guys are technically proficient enough to install new drivers or flash a BIOS.  In case of XoticPC, any hardware failure and the OP would have to bear the time and cost of shipping his machine back to the US.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Software issues are easily fixable over phone or Google. If the OP goes for a machine based on the same Clevo barebones from either Sager or Azom, any BIOS issue would be present on both machines. I own an Azom laptop myself and can tell you that those guys are technically proficient enough to install new drivers or flash a BIOS.  In case of XoticPC, any hardware failure and the OP would have to bear the time and cost of shipping his machine back to the US.



Any hardware failure and you can easily buy those parts at flipkart. Which model btw?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 5, 2015)

seamon said:


> Any hardware failure and you can easily buy those parts at flipkart. Which model btw?



What about parts that are still under warranty? Or any proprietary parts like the wi-fi card or touchpad. Anyway, let's leave this to the OP to decide.

My laptop - Azom Exigo (Clevo P150SM-A, i7 4710MQ, 16GB DDR3 1600, GTX 870m 3GB, 120 GB SSD, 1TB HDD). Bought it earlier this year and pretty happy with it so far. Only regret is, they have upgraded the model to a GTX 970m now. Would have waited had I known it. Still, it performs really well in whatever I throw at it.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> What about parts that are still under warranty? Or any proprietary parts like the wi-fi card or touchpad. Anyway, let's leave this to the OP to decide.
> 
> My laptop - Azom Exigo (Clevo P150SM-A, i7 4710MQ, 16GB DDR3 1600, GTX 870m 3GB, 120 GB SSD, 1TB HDD). Bought it earlier this year and pretty happy with it so far. Only regret is, they have upgraded the model to a GTX 970m now. Would have waited had I known it. Still, it performs really well in whatever I throw at it.



Yea, those parts usually don't malfunction. Neither does any other part, for that matter. 
Nice laptop. I think Clevo stopped producing the P150SM-A and P750ZM "BATMAN" replaced it.


----------



## iPlay (Sep 6, 2015)

prateekpunj said:


> You havent even tried these laptop so stop making false statements here



I thought this guy was BANNED.
I'm using MSI and has a very good history with it  Please check my previous post for it, I don't want to waste my time over here to explain as OP is going towards right path.


----------



## prateekpunj (Sep 6, 2015)

iPlay said:


> I thought this guy was BANNED.
> I'm using MSI and has a very good history with it  Please check my previous post for it, I don't want to waste my time over here to explain as OP is going towards right path.



Comeback is real xD


----------



## seamon (Sep 6, 2015)

MSI user too. MSI is the full package. Light-weighter, game destroyer.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> MSI user too. MSI is the full package. Light-weighter, game destroyer.



You didn't buy any of those overpriced crap MSI India has been selling here. MSI USA (or should I say their listings on Xotic PC) on the other hand have good pricing.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> MSI user too. MSI is the full package. Light-weighter, game destroyer.



You bought that dock+gs30 from newegg right ~$1500 + need to add graphics to it say ~$300 to ~$500
Considering between 970-980ti
(I do not know actual pricing there)

But this $2300 rig satisfied your demands for on the go portability+power switch.

On the contrary If OP can carry Clevo laptops I guess it's a good option for cheap under $1500 alltogether.


----------



## seamon (Sep 7, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> You bought that dock+gs30 from newegg right ~$1500 + need to add graphics to it say ~$300 to ~$500
> Considering between 970-980ti
> (I do not know actual pricing there)
> 
> ...



Clevos are da bombs too.
I suggest waiting for P750DM "BATMAN 2.0".

That laptop would have a desktop core i7(probably 6700K)+Thunderbolt port(for eGPU)+GTX 990(GTX 980 level laptop GPU.
The era of desktops is over.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 7, 2015)

seamon said:


> The era of desktops is over.



Yeah, never heard that one before.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2015)

seamon said:


> Clevos are da bombs too.
> I suggest waiting for P750DM "BATMAN 2.0".
> 
> That laptop would have a desktop core i7(probably 6700K)+Thunderbolt port(for eGPU)+GTX 990(GTX 980 level laptop GPU.
> The era of desktops is over.



Who said the era of desktops is over? Desktop PC Gaming is number 1 always...


----------



## seamon (Sep 7, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Who said the era of desktops is over? Desktop PC Gaming is number 1 always...



A desktop has nothing over a P750DM


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2015)

seamon said:


> A desktop has nothing over a P750DM


Desktop>>Laptop for performance per buck.


----------



## seamon (Sep 7, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Desktop>>Laptop for performance per buck.



The P750DM with core i7 6700K and GTX 990m will be priced around ~2000$. That's almost equal to its desktop counterpart.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 7, 2015)

seamon said:


> The P750DM with core i7 6700K and GTX 990m will be priced around ~2000$. That's almost equal to its desktop counterpart.


Really ?
If one were to be smart enough , they would rather build a Rig themselves with the components.

And there is simply no way I can agree that a laptop of same performance level as the desktop can be built for the same price bracket unless the manufacturer isn't looking for monetary profit.


----------



## seamon (Sep 7, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Really ?
> If one were to be smart enough , they would rather build a Rig themselves with the components.
> 
> And there is simply no way I can agree that a laptop of same performance level as the desktop can be built for the same price bracket unless the manufacturer isn't looking for monetary profit.



A laptop boutique shop earns profit from other customizations.


----------



## samyaks15 (Sep 18, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> OP wants a *965M *at least while this piece of overpriced crap has 960M.
> 
> I don't think it'll be able to run any games better than 970M.
> 
> @OP don't buy this crap.


 Azom have updated their barebone to P750DM . it will have skylake dekstop grade cpu's . But what is tax at 5%
 vat in their quotes . what is the effective cost ?
 Also i read in a tdf thread that msi laptop with 4k,970m at 1.12 lac locally . that true ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

samyaks15 said:


> Azom have updated their barebone to P750DM . it will have skylake dekstop grade cpu's . But what is tax at 5%
> vat in their quotes . what is the effective cost ?
> Also i read in a tdf thread that msi laptop with 4k,970m at 1.12 lac locally . that true ?


Link the thread here


----------



## samyaks15 (Sep 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Link the thread here



*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/192231-1-lakh-gaming-laptop-2.html?highlight=970m

#13


----------



## seamon (Sep 19, 2015)

samyaks15 said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/192231-1-lakh-gaming-laptop-2.html?highlight=970m
> 
> #13



That's the the last to last clevo model. Not even P750ZM.

P750DM will take some time(4-5 months) to arrive in India.

- - - Updated - - -

Post #13 was 



			
				prateekpunj said:
			
		

> If you are looking for a gaming laptop have a look at msi apache pro 4k display model
> MSI India - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more
> Having 4th gen i7 proc
> Upto 512gb of super raid space (better than ssd) depends on the indian market how much super raid is provided
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

1. You don't need SSDs in Raid 0. There's almost no difference in real time performance between my 2 laptops Y500(Plextor m5m 128 GB SSD) and GS30(2 x 500GB Samsung 850 M.2 raid 0).
2. That LAN technology is not from MSI but from Killer Gaming. If you opt for a Killer NIC in your Clevo, it will work the same way as MSI. These cards work better in gaming because Killer cards prioritize UDP ports. If you're a MSI rep and advertising that Killer Technology was developed by MSI then it is a legal offense.
3. 970M can barely drive a 4k display for gaming. Lowest settings possible 30 FPS.

That said, if MSI is selling a 4k display+970m+4720HQ at 112500 then it is a great deal.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

seamon said:


> That's the the last to last clevo model. Not even P750ZM.
> 
> P750DM will take some time(4-5 months) to arrive in India.
> 
> ...



That post #13 fanboy thinks a "gaming bag" is more important than a good GPU like 970M / 980M for 100k+ budget. 

They sell FHD + 960M for 110k and FHD + DDR3 950M for 96k CPU being 5700HQ  (source: *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/192267-2015q3-msi-gaming-notebooks-brochure-coming-soon.html)

Intel 3160 is used instead of Killer N1525 for the same. So much for "premium" moniker.


----------



## seamon (Sep 19, 2015)

MSI with 970m+4k screen+4720HQ is not even available in USA at Rs. 112500.

It probably is a FHD screen+core i5+960m, in which case, Clevo is the much better option.

You can't expect a company which used to sell 860m+FHD+core i7 at 123k to sell 4k+i7+970m at 112k.


----------



## samyaks15 (Sep 24, 2015)

seamon said:


> Clevos are da bombs too.
> I suggest waiting for P750DM "BATMAN 2.0".
> 
> That laptop would have a desktop core i7(probably 6700K)+Thunderbolt port(for eGPU)+GTX 990(GTX 980 level laptop GPU.
> The era of desktops is over.




abomination .

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJeXUKFvcHs


----------

